# Kenwood Excelon XR-4S needs repair



## tconners (Aug 10, 2009)

So my convertible leaked and my Kenwood Excelon XR-4S sat in a 1/4" of water while on and failed. The light comes on but no sound. Is there anyone here that would like to take on this repair job or have an idea of what failed?
I will try to get board pics up asap. Though if I recall I couldn't see any obvious damage. I really liked this amp but don't want to drop cash on a new one if this one can be repaired.
:mean:


----------

